# Paperhanging Instructions for chrisn



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Sometimes reading the instructions can be amusing......


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks about right to me.. 
said either paste or adhesive..


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I always use glue to hang paper. I tried that paste crap, you put the paper on and it will slide all over the wall! And, you can even take it off later. 

Na, contact glue is the way to go. It will stay put then! 
Looks like some good paper there.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

BrushJockey said:


> Looks about right to me..
> said either paste or adhesive..


 
keep reading


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paste, adhesive, glue, Liquid Nails, whatever. It's all good.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

RH said:


> Paste, adhesive, glue, Liquid Nails, whatever. It's all good.


Don't forget about the real nails and staples.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I like thumbtacks.Makes it easy to re-cycle the paper to another room.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

staple gun. Quick and one handed.

And they are great to hold down the seams and keep them from pulling apart.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> staple gun. Quick and one handed.
> 
> And they are great to hold down the seams and keep them from pulling apart.
> 
> View attachment 16523


 
I have seen that more than once


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

And let's not forget various types of tape.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Job I stripped last week, the ho applied. She was so proud, overlapped EVERY seam and glued it down with elmers. She was sure that was the way the real pros did it back in the day:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Ya'll use vinyl adhesive for non woven material?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

That.......or glue


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

watch it


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> That.......or glue


Ok, that time it made me laugh.


----------

